# teryx gear swap



## walker

has anyone swapped the front gears for a teryx and put them in the brute front end. heard its like gear reduction and brings the ratio back to stock.... just wondering thinking about doin i just need some info.. thanks


----------



## wood butcher

u gotta keep the front diff and the rear diff the same gear ratio. thats why u gotta run the same size tires on a 4x4


----------



## phreebsd

this is why it's done at the bevel gears.
its a 200 dollar gear reduction. everyone that has it done says it's the shiz.
spin huge meats like stockers


----------



## walker

i wonder how hard the install is.. and i've heard the same thing steve heard turn 32's like stockers


----------



## bayou_boy_22

tell us more this sounds like a must have.


----------



## phreebsd

its pretty easy to do.
you know the square plate where the rear seal is in? you remove that plate and on the side where the dip stick is. 
you'll need shims. you have to set the gear lash.


----------



## walker

sounds like a pain .. but maybe worth it...


----------



## derk

Hm, my dad has a teryx. Wonder if he'll even notice........

On a serious note doesnt sound like a bad idea. I'd assume clutching could be less aggressive also? Is there anywhere to buy the ring, pinion, and shims other than the stealership? May be something worth looking into.


----------



## walker

i'm guessing you could buy the stuff online and maybe save some money... i think this will be my next mod.........


----------



## phreebsd

the dealership cost is around 230 bucks total.


----------



## gpinjason

I did my own gears in my Jeep... can't be much different than that... just on a smaller scale..


----------



## Josh

I did a similar thing to my old rincon. Got the gears out of the big red and swapped them to the rincon. Something like 30% lower and still honda stuff. Wasn't too bad. Got it all done in a day, all day long. Had to pull everything off from the rear motor back.


----------



## BlackedOutBF

So what all do I need to go buy to do this gear swap on the front and rear?


----------



## phreebsd

u dont put it on the front and rear. u swap out the bevel gears. 
From there, power is supplied to front and rear.

You need to buy the following parts:

49022-0044 GEAR-BEVEL,DRIVE $104.57 
49022-0045 GEAR-BEVEL,DRIVEN $104.57

then you need one or two shims for adjusting gear lash on drive and driven gears.
these are part numbers

92180-1307 SHIM,DRIVEN,T=0.151 $3.39 
92180-1308 SHIM,DRIVEN,T=0.201 $3.39
92180-1309 SHIM,DRIVEN,T=0.501 $3.39 
92180-1310 SHIM,DRIVEN,T=0.801 $3.76
92180-1311 SHIM,DRIVE,T=0.151 $3.01
92180-1312 SHIM,DRIVE,T=0.201 $3.01
92180-1313 SHIM,DRIVE,T=0.501 $3.01
92180-1314 SHIM,DRIVE,T=0.801 $3.01
92180-1349 SHIM,DRIVEN,T=1.001 $4.15
92180-1350 SHIM,DRIVEN,T=1.201 $4.15 
92180-1351 SHIM,DRIVE,T=1.001 $4.15
92180-1352 SHIM,DRIVE,T=1.201 $4.15


----------



## BlackedOutBF

Get the bevel gears done?


----------



## phreebsd

swap them out


----------



## gpinjason

OH.. ok this whole time I was thinking it was the gears inside the diffs... but it's the gears inside the tranny/transfer case?


----------



## BlackedOutBF

I understand now... That cant be to bad to swap out.


----------



## DjScrimm

Very easy. Take two drive shafts off and pull the rear plate and piece by dip stick as Steve said. May not be able to get them out with the motor in though? The rear gear comes out with the thru shaft... may be too long to pull out with motor mounted. Other than that it would be very easy. Just two gears and couple snap rings/cir clips. Mines apart right now.

I was thinking about doing this while she down and out, and then i stumble across the GR SLC just came out with for a WHOPPING $600+, Wonder how much more of a reduction theirs is...


----------



## FABMAN

cool stuff hear.


----------



## filthyredneck

Keep me posted on how the bevel gear swap turns out and how hard it is to do....it sounds like something i'd like to do to mine.


----------



## walker

actuallly turner axles makes the 600 dollar gear reduction..


----------



## BlackedOutBF

Are they all the same....


----------



## walker

dunno about the turner gear reduction....


----------



## BlackedOutBF

I am ready to buy and put em in just not sure which one to go with... SLC or just get the teryx parts from world of powersports. Its about $300 difference. But I know you get what you pay for so thats why i was asking....


----------



## walker

talked to kawa mechanic he told me to change the beavel gears you would have to split the cases...


----------



## phreebsd

well that guy needs to read a manual! :nutkick:

it's been done numerous times. splitting the crankcase is not needed.


----------



## walker

well thats what i thought from what i have read noone has split there cases... but i need to read more up on this may tackle it myself...


----------



## phreebsd

u can do it walker. you have the powah!


----------



## walker

power yes ... time not so much ..lol... i'm goin to download the manual and see what is says... then i wil go from there


----------



## gpinjason

yeah get er done, then let er eat... and tell us how it goes :rockn:


----------



## walker

why i gotta be the ginnny pig..lol


----------



## gpinjason

I thought you volunteered...


----------



## DjScrimm

Definitely DON"T have to split the cases to do the swap. 

Mine are split right now if yall want pics of anything in particular...


----------



## phreebsd

i would like pics of the inside.


----------



## quadlover489

i would love to see a write up on this im a certified motorcycle mechanic i just aint got the money for the gears right now to do this but im def goin to do this in the future BTW im new to this site i like it whole lot thanks guys yall have a great sight


----------



## walker

welcome to mimb quadlover.. if i do this i will do a write up


----------



## quadlover489

o yea i know what i meant to say now u can pull that whole shaft out with the motor in the frame i done it when i changed the seals just curious what was in there lol iv got it tore all apart now with all the snow we got iv got some time to work on it so im replacing seals and i moved my rad and added a temp gauge


----------



## phreebsd

I've finally devoted a few minutes to looking into this further. I calculated what the actual reduction is.

Here's the break down:
Brute - 12 tooth pinion gear, 20 tooth ring gear. Gear ratio = 1.67
Teryx - 11 tooth pinion gear, 21 tooth ring gear. Gear ratio = 1.91
1.67 -> 1.91 = %14.371 reduction.

14% sounds like it's gonna help pull those tires easily. Kawasaki engineers did that on the teryx to help the motor pull around that 1350lbs (without rider).

I think this is going to finally end the belt issues.

This is my next purchase. I'm saving for it now. It's gonna cost about $225 to get it done (parts and shims)


----------



## gpinjason

Sweet, and I know you're going to do a write up on it right?


----------



## derk

Nice Phree i'll be waiting for the results. This is definitely something i'd like to do also.


----------



## phreebsd

gpinjason said:


> Sweet, and I know you're going to do a write up on it right?


Yep Ive seen a couple shots of the work but no real good write up showing you things like adjusting the gear lash. 

i will definitely capture it.


----------



## Dawg2500HD

GET ON IT!! I wanna do this! How bout I bring mine down to Prattville and we do ours at the same time phreebds?!

Jeremy


----------



## phreebsd

haha i'd rather screw up my own secretly then post the how-to like i had no troubles at all


----------



## walker

phreebsd said:


> haha i'd rather screw up my own secretly then post the how-to like i had no troubles at all


 
hahahahahaha thats what i'm thinking..lol


----------



## camo650

If you can put gears in your own truck diff, then you can do this swap. It's very easy. The benefits are well worth it. I love mine. Pulls 31's in high like nothing now. 

On a side note, if a Kawie machanic said you had to split the cases to do this, then I wouldn't take my bike there. In fact thats just another example of why I wont take my bike to the dealer. They hire too many people with a Home Depot tool set and call themselves mechanics.


----------



## JHR

whats the top speed in high now with the gr? Like 35 mph? That would suck cause i like hauling $$$ sometimes on mine.


----------



## Dawg2500HD

Which Brute Force part number do these gears replace? I'm got an exploded diagram of the tranny and i'd like to get a feel for which ones it is.

Jeremy


----------



## phreebsd

look at the section titled "front bevel gear"
you'll be replacing the yellow highlighted parts.
The green are the shims to adjust the gear lash.


----------



## phreebsd

camo650 said:


> If you can put gears in your own truck diff, then you can do this swap. It's very easy. The benefits are well worth it. I love mine. Pulls 31's in high like nothing now.
> 
> On a side note, if a Kawie machanic said you had to split the cases to do this, then I wouldn't take my bike there. In fact thats just another example of why I wont take my bike to the dealer. They hire too many people with a Home Depot tool set and call themselves mechanics.


How many shims did you have to get?
Did you use a dial indicator?


----------



## camo650

Actually I got lucky and only had to remove a shim to get the right backlash and pinion depth. Yes I used a dial indicator and marking paste to set it. I can't remember what the spec was of hand, but it's in the manual. It's not much something like .003 backlash.


----------



## BlackedOutBF

I would like to know when yall do a wirte up on this and what parts yall used... I will do it since i tore the motor up at mud nats this year....


----------



## camo650

If you have to take the motor out for a rebuild, then it will be easier. You don't have to pull the motor to do it, but it's a lot easier to set up a dial indicator with the motor on the bench than in the bike. Thats how I did mine.


----------



## Josh

Anyone gone in to do this yet? Very curious about this..


----------



## linkage

Going to do the gear swap so I figured I would tear into a bad brute motor I have to see what all kind of trouble I might run into before tearing into my good motor.. Attached pics of motor split so you can see what it looks like in there to give better understanding when doing it without the case split..











close up of the two gears..










here is the after the rear is out and what you will see with the dipstick side cover off..


----------



## linkage

waiting for the new parts to come in, then I will try to get pics of doing it with the case unsplit and in the frame. for those interested..


----------



## lilbigtonka

denny when your parts get in call me and i will come over and help


----------



## gpinjason

Cool, I'm interested in this... I love having low end torque... speed gets me in trouble... :bigeyes:


----------



## JHR

im definately gonna do this. behind the dipstick cover what all do i gotta take loose in there?


----------



## linkage

JHR said:


> im definately gonna do this. behind the dipstick cover what all do i gotta take loose in there?


 
c clip then 3 allen head screws, which will allow that top gear to slide out then there will be 4, 8mm bolts that will be holding in a square piece(bearing holder) that looks just like the one on the rear that the drive shaft comes out of. behind that is where the shim is for that side, then a big nut 27-30mm cant rem the size exact. then you will be able to pull the bevel gear out.


----------



## linkage

got the parts in finally time to start construction....:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

post progress as you can! im right behind you!


----------



## gpinjason

Bump, Linkage, what's your status???


----------



## phreebsd

how did it turn out. im going to do mine at the same time i do the rebuild. i dont really feel like messin with it at the moment :\


----------



## drtj

When is the rebuild?


----------



## phreebsd

when i get energy and motivation. it sounds like poo.


----------



## drtj

What ya going back with? 785? 840? Stock


----------



## yiluss

very interesting info


----------



## phreebsd

stock - cheaply and reliable as possible.


----------



## linkage

sorry been real busy.. will get some pics and info up monday or so.. have it apart now.


----------



## linkage

.. got it done here are some pics... Easy to do with motor in frame all I did was put some smaller tires on it then I removed the floorboards to make easy access to pull out the rear driveline then pull out the side @ dipstick. Only problem I ran into was needing a special kawasaki tool to get a nut set @ 120-140 ft lbs inside the bearing holder on the rear( I attached pic of tool pt # 57001-1482) its around $150 from kawie. Luckily I know someone at local dealer and he let me use the tool. Other than that its easy we only had to re shim 5 times to get backlash set at .002 which is on the tight side but wanted to allow for wear on the gears. We used a dial indicator and prussian blue compound. 

Test rode a little and definatly a difference. I will have a test mud ride after this weekend to report on how it does in the thick stuff turning them heavy 32's 
Just from my little ride def wish i would of come across this a couple bikes ago would have saved me alot of money in belts..

here is tool the one end adapts to a 1/2 drive ratchet


----------



## bayou_boy_22

sweet keep us posted.


----------



## gpinjason

Sweet!! I want to know how it does in the mud now!!


----------



## N2Otorious

Very Cool..

Subscribing.


----------



## linkage

It made my H gear just about what L was before to give you example.


----------



## HondaGuy

Wow, thats a big difference!


----------



## Guest

Gonna have to post pics of you in some thick stuff. video would better now that i'm thinking about it. Awesome job link!


----------



## linkage

yes it wasnt that dramatic, but not far off.. I also run gold primary 54g weights and red secondary so lost some top end there to.. I can get about 15-18mph in low before revving to high.


----------



## Josh

What about high? What kinda top end can you get out of that? 30ish?


----------



## RedBeard

Has anyone heard of or used a reduction strictly for low range? I don't want to loose my high range speed, but could use the reduction in low. I use mine for trail maint. and working around the property, but still want to 'haul the mail' when the chores are done! Thanks to all for the great info!


----------



## duramaxlover

sorry but you can do that your trans is the same in low its the cdi that changes the rev limiter and things like that but even with a new cdi you wont gain low end


----------



## linkage

nice


----------



## RedBeard

duramaxlover said:


> sorry but you can do that your trans is the same in low its the cdi that changes the rev limiter and things like that but even with a new cdi you wont gain low end


I realize that, sorry if you mis-understood. On my V-Max bike, it is a popular swap to put some of the individual higher gears (4&5) out of the older Venture touring bike to add gearing on top. I was wondering if any one has swapped or built a lower ratio low range gear set. Being as I haven't read about this type of mod on any of these sites, I doubt there is one.


----------



## matts08brute

hey guys was geting ready to order the parts to do the gears on my 08 does anyone know of a aftermarket place to buy this tool part # 57001-1482 or the cheapest place to get one? thanks homies :smokin:


----------



## Brutester

Can the same be done with V force bevel gears in a brute force ??
Has anyone ever tried it?:thinking:


----------



## filthyredneck

Still waiting on someone close by or someone I know to do this mod so I can see the outcome of it for myself without having to do it myself and take a chance on not liking it or messing something up...


----------



## walker

i will be doing it after mimb ride . i waited to late to figure out that i really wanted to do this. and dont want to get it tore apart and not get it together for meet and greet


----------



## bruteforce504

hey walker when you do it post up how you like the outcome for all of us on the fence line about this mod lol


----------



## walker

yes i will do ..it sounds easy to do and luckily my dad has all the stuff to setup the gears ..


----------



## jrfonte

Some of you guys on here sure do got some nice looking bikes.


----------



## phreebsd

Brutester said:


> Can the same be done with V force bevel gears in a brute force ??
> Has anyone ever tried it?:thinking:


 
i've read that this works


----------



## N2Otorious

Brutester said:


> Can the same be done with V force bevel gears in a brute force ??
> Has anyone ever tried it?:thinking:


What would be the benefit?


----------



## phreebsd

higher top end


----------



## N2Otorious

phreebsd said:


> higher top end


That is what i was thinking, and less low end... being a mud site, i don't see a vforce bevel helping in the thick stuff, just smoking your belt.


----------



## Swamp Star

I had a 06 BFR brute that had tyrex gears in it. It wasnt nothin on speed but it would be on the limiter in about 200' in low and 300' in high. I know I'm right on high because on a 300' strip as soon as I would cross the line it would be bouncin off the rev limiter and I'm pretty close on low. I had 29.5's on it with no clutching what so ever and never once slipped the belt. It was way ruffer on axles though. I dont know to much about the swap seein how the bike I had was built when I got it I just know that it makes a Brute one bad SOB. To me it wasnt really trail freindly though as every time you would start up a small hill and have to throttle it, it wanted to stand up and throw you off and I weigh 205lbs.


----------



## linkage

Yes it is well worth it, it turns my 32's in muck good. The only time I have slipped a belt, was pulling someone out or when I am getting stuck and stop the tires rotating in peanut butter and tried to start again in 4wd. Even with the big lift and heavy tires I am also able to pull the front end off the ground as easy as one without the big lift and 30" mudlites.


----------



## Swamp Star

I think it is the best mod you can do for a mud bike.


----------



## N2Otorious

Looking forward to this...


----------



## walker

N2Otorious said:


> Looking forward to this...


 
o i promise yea .. i am toooooooo


----------



## filthyredneck

Alright you two.... dont forget about me, might as well do all three of em at the same time...


----------



## N2Otorious

filthyredneck said:


> Alright you two.... dont forget about me, might as well do all three of em at the same time...


Agreed... Maybe we should split the cost of the tool, if we can find one to borrow.


----------



## walker

next time at kawaski shop in tyler . i will talk to a mechanic up there and see if he will let me borrow or know how to get 1 cheaper


----------



## N2Otorious

walker said:


> next time at kawaski shop in tyler . i will talk to a mechanic up there and see if he will let me borrow or know how to get 1 cheaper


Well don't borrow it until we have all the gears and shims ready to go...


----------



## walker

Yea I won't till we have all the pieces


----------



## N2Otorious

walker said:


> Yea I won't till we have all the pieces


Tim says he has a tool that is used for Buick struts. and it looks just like it. We'll see if it fits a 30mm nut.


----------



## brutemike

Ive been talked into it im doing it when i get my 31" laws this winter. From what ive read this works in a 06 650i rite. Cant wait to get my laws 3 months.


----------



## filthyredneck

brutemike said:


> Ive been talked into it im doing it when i get my 31" laws this winter. From what ive read this works in a 06 650i rite. Cant wait to get my laws 3 months.


You'll like the 31s... I stumbled into mine, and I admit, I can definitely tell that they are under there, but they do ride smoother and from what little bit that I have actually had them in the mud so far they seem to pull good too. My 29.5s were most definitely a much lighter tire though. This mod is something that will definitely help out with power though, I think I'll go less aggressive with my clutch springs once its done.


----------



## 03dsglightning

Yep .. Lmk if anyone close gets
The gears in and wants to try and see if the tool fits.


----------



## walker

tim that looks like the tool ..


----------



## brutemike

filthyredneck said:


> You'll like the 31s... I stumbled into mine, and I admit, I can definitely tell that they are under there, but they do ride smoother and from what little bit that I have actually had them in the mud so far they seem to pull good too. My 29.5s were most definitely a much lighter tire though. This mod is something that will definitely help out with power though, I think I'll go less aggressive with my clutch springs once its done.


Do you know if the gear reduction will work in mine FILTHY i think it does if so im going to try and get it done before i get the 31s. Same here i didnt really want to put my yellow in the secondary.


----------



## filthyredneck

brutemike said:


> Do you know if the gear reduction will work in mine FILTHY i think it does if so im going to try and get it done before i get the 31s. Same here i didnt really want to put my yellow in the secondary.


From what I understand this will work in all the independent models.... somebody correct me if I missed something somewhere


----------



## N2Otorious

I believe all IRS models are the same....


----------



## brutemike

thanx guys think im going to get some thing every pay so that the wife does not know that im spending more $$$ on the brute lol.


----------



## gmcz71502

delete sorry


----------



## gmcz71502

N2Otorious said:


> I believe all IRS models are the same....


 so does the prairie 700 have these gears?


----------



## N2Otorious

gmcz71502 said:


> so does the prairie 700 have these gears?


:dunno:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

YOU GUYS WITH THE 31'S COULD EASILY STEP DOWN TO THE RED SECONDARY SPRING NOW....I RAN THE RED SECONDARY WITH MY 31'S AND 32'S AND NEVER ONCE HAD A PROBLEM. PUT IT IN LOW AND LET ER EAT!!:rockn:


----------



## gmcz71502

looked it up on babbitts and the prairie 700 already have the 12 and 20 bevel gears..I guess its just for the brutes..


----------



## filthyredneck

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> YOU GUYS WITH THE 31'S COULD EASILY STEP DOWN TO THE RED SECONDARY SPRING NOW....I RAN THE RED SECONDARY WITH MY 31'S AND 32'S AND NEVER ONCE HAD A PROBLEM. PUT IT IN LOW AND LET ER EAT!!:rockn:


I USED TO RUN a red secondary....took a chance and got the yellow, just wanted to see what it felt like. I REALLY like my yellow. But yeah, will be pullin that puppy out when this gear swap finally happens on mine.


----------



## walker

yea i maybe getting a different spring .. my take some fine tuning


----------



## Josh

I'd love to do the swap to mine. don't have the stuff to setup the gears though, perhaps i should invest.. Let me knows how the gear swaps go if y'all ever get to them Heh


----------



## N2Otorious

Josh said:


> I'd love to do the swap to mine. don't have the stuff to setup the gears though, perhaps i should invest.. Let me knows how the gear swaps go if y'all ever get to them Heh


I have Magnetic bases, and Dial Indicators for setting lash, I don't have any marking to set the mesh thou.


----------



## brutemike

N2Otorious said:


> I have Magnetic bases, and Micrometers for setting lash, I don't have any marking to set the mesh thou.


I used red grease when i did my front diff. also heard toothpast works good.I couldnt find the stuff that they really use on it. Im going to start takeing mine apart soon to do this gear reduction i think it will help out the old 650i alot. A little at a time i have to watch the funds.


----------



## N2Otorious

brutemike said:


> I used red grease when i did my front diff. also heard toothpast works good.I couldnt find the stuff that they really use on it. Im going to start takeing mine apart soon to do this gear reduction i think it will help out the old 650i alot. A little at a time i have to watch the funds.


Yeah I guess tooth paste would work...:bigok:


----------



## brutemike

N2Otorious said:


> Yeah I guess tooth paste would work...:bigok:


 When i was looking for it alot of the auto part guys told me to try one of the two.


----------



## N2Otorious

Hey Walker...

Can you add this info to the original post.

Gear Marking Compound
1. Local GM dealer. Part# 1 #1052351 It's bright Yellow 1oz tube.
2. http://www.summitracing.com/parts/SUM-730000


----------



## brutemike

brutemike said:


> When i was looking for it alot of the auto part guys told me to try one of the two.


 cool thanx that will work better then the other two


----------



## N2Otorious

linkage said:


> .. got it done here are some pics... Easy to do with motor in frame all I did was put some smaller tires on it then I removed the floorboards to make easy access to pull out the rear driveline then pull out the side @ dipstick. Only problem I ran into was needing a special kawasaki tool to get a nut set @ 120-140 ft lbs inside the bearing holder on the rear( I attached pic of tool pt # 57001-1482) its around $150 from kawie. Luckily I know someone at local dealer and he let me use the tool. Other than that its easy we only had to re shim 5 times to get backlash set at .002 which is on the tight side but wanted to allow for wear on the gears. We used a dial indicator and prussian blue compound.
> 
> Test rode a little and definatly a difference. I will have a test mud ride after this weekend to report on how it does in the thick stuff turning them heavy 32's
> Just from my little ride def wish i would of come across this a couple bikes ago would have saved me alot of money in belts..
> 
> here is tool the one end adapts to a 1/2 drive ratchet


Hey Linkage, are those regular bolts(What size if they are), or is it Tool (Nut Holding Bolts: 57001-1481?



The Nut Holder Bolts tool is refered to in these steps.


----------



## 03dsglightning

Any one already have theirs apart to see if the tool I have works ? Or get a mic on the correct tool and lmk dimentions? I can get some of the gear marking If u need it John.


----------



## N2Otorious

03dsglightning said:


> Any one already have theirs apart to see if the tool I have works ? Or get a mic on the correct tool and lmk dimentions? I can get some of the gear marking If u need it John.


Figure we might go get the nut new from kawi, and test your tool on it... before we buy all the parts and still need a tool...

I just looked it up.. part# 92210 it is over 25.00 for 1 nut, there are two of them... 

Can you call GoodTimes and ask if they have one on the shelf, If they do, maybe we can test fit at the counter... Otherwise we gonna have to wait.

It is Called "Bevel Gear Holder Nut" Part#92210


----------



## 03dsglightning

I can call and ask but lately I've been gettn screwed lol so its doubtful they will let me un package it.


----------



## linkage

N2Otorious said:


> Hey Linkage, are those regular bolts(What size if they are), or is it Tool (Nut Holding Bolts: 57001-1481?
> 
> 
> 
> The Nut Holder Bolts tool is refered to in these steps.


 
If I remember correctly them are just allen head.

I have a spare motor that I have split the case, I will pull it out and see what I can do to help you guys. Just give me a couple days.


----------



## walker

thanks linkage


----------



## N2Otorious

linkage said:


> If I remember correctly them are just allen head.
> 
> I have a spare motor that I have split the case, I will pull it out and see what I can do to help you guys. Just give me a couple days.


Thanks link... I want to do this soon...


----------



## walker

after mudstock mine will be down for surgery !!!!!! and some other upgrades


----------



## filthyredneck

LOOKY What I Got TODAY!!!!! Brand spankin new set of Teryx bevel gears :rockn:


----------



## linkage

filthyredneck said:


> LOOKY What I Got TODAY!!!!! Brand spankin new set of Teryx bevel gears :rockn:


 
You get the shims, and the replacement front and rear oil seal. If not you need them.


----------



## filthyredneck

linkage said:


> You get the shims, and the replacement front and rear oil seal. If not you need them.


One thing at a time.... They just happened to be at the place where I got my new wire harness and the price was right so I grabbed em


----------



## N2Otorious

filthyredneck said:


> One thing at a time.... They just happened to be at the place where I got my new wire harness and the price was right so I grabbed em


What about the rest of us???? do they have more?:bigok:


----------



## brutemike

filthyredneck said:


> LOOKY What I Got TODAY!!!!! Brand spankin new set of Teryx bevel gears :rockn:


Hey you where suposed to send those to me lol :bigok:. How much did you get them for my local stealership wants 110$ but cost is only 88$.


----------



## camo650

gmcz71502 said:


> so does the prairie 700 have these gears?


Yes it does. Yes the Teryx gears will fit. These gears will fit Prairie 650's, and 700's, Brute 650 SRA's, Brute 750i's, and 650i's, KFX 700's, and Artic Cat V2 650's.


gmcz71502 said:


> looked it up on babbitts and the prairie 700 already have the 12 and 20 bevel gears..I guess its just for the brutes..


These all came with a 12-20 bevel gear set. The Teryx has a 11-21 bevel gear set.


----------



## linkage

N2Otorious said:


> Thanks link... I want to do this soon...


----------



## N2Otorious

I have the real tool...


----------



## linkage

:bigok:


----------



## byrd

so who has done this yet and how wasa the low end improvement and the top end loss, plus what springs r yall running now


----------



## linkage

good times


----------



## N2Otorious

Starting mine tonight... at least tear down.


----------



## filthyredneck

John let me know how it goes... and let me know when ya want me to head up there with my bike so we can get my gears installed. I'll bring the cold ones.


----------



## N2Otorious

filthyredneck said:


> John let me know how it goes... and let me know when ya want me to head up there with my bike so we can get my gears installed. I'll bring the cold ones.


Going to do mine first, then brad, should have it down pretty6 good after brad's.... :bigok:


----------



## filthyredneck

lol.... sounds good to me


----------



## linkage

will be easy for you. Maybe you get lucky with setting gears at right dial . It took me 5 times  but its well worth the couple hundred the gears cost.


----------



## N2Otorious

linkage said:


> will be easy for you. Maybe you get lucky with setting gears at right dial . It took me 5 times  but its well worth the couple hundred the gears cost.


I don't think there is going to be much to it.. We'll see thou.:bigok:


----------



## filthyredneck

^I only paid $80 for mine still new in the plastic :rockn: (for the pair not each).... I got lucky


----------



## linkage

that was a good deal, but I would have spent more than that difference in belts in the last 6 months . Waiting for a better deal


----------



## meangreen360

filthyredneck said:


> ^I only paid $80 for mine still new in the plastic :rockn: (for the pair not each).... I got lucky


 Gotta rub it in I see!lol


----------



## walker

john i will be off tomorrow so i will start my tear down also .. i will call you tomorrow homie


----------



## filthyredneck

linkage said:


> that was a good deal, but I would have spent more than that difference in belts in the last 6 months . Waiting for a better deal


Actually the guy that I bought my new wire harness from just so happened to have them.... I had my brute with me when I went to his house and he told me ..."man, you need the gears I got settin in the garage"... I had already been plannin on doing the swap, and he just made it even easier.


----------



## N2Otorious

Took me about 30 minutes to have the stockers out. 10 of that was wrestling the front seal that holds the shaft in.


----------



## Made-In-TX

I call next when Justins are done! LOL
I've been huntin a deal on some gears myself and as soon as I find the deal I want I'll be knockin mine out. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Made-In-TX

Hey N2orious and Walker, how are y'all coming with the gear swaps??? So anxious to hear how ya like it and how it turned out!


----------



## N2Otorious

Made-In-TX said:


> Hey N2orious and Walker, how are y'all coming with the gear swaps??? So anxious to hear how ya like it and how it turned out!


Gears are swapped out, just need the gear paste so we can set the mesh...

Nothing to it for a steppah.


----------



## filthyredneck

^I havnt talked to n20torious in a while.... so not sure, but would imagine he's back together by now. Talked to walker yesterday, and he's like me.... still in the "need to get out there and tear it down" mode lol


----------



## N2Otorious

filthyredneck said:


> ^I havnt talked to n20torious in a while.... so not sure, but would imagine he's back together by now. Talked to walker yesterday, and he's like me.... still in the "need to get out there and tear it down" mode lol


Wrong.... His gears are swapped, awaiting a Install back in the bike, and set the mesh... me and him are in sync. No hurries, we've both been buried at work.


----------



## filthyredneck

^I gotcha. The other day he told me he needed to get his gears put in. Just figured that meant he hadnt started yet. I'm ready to get mine done, Shawn helped me figure out what was wrong with my brute so I'm finally up and running right. Just need to do the gear swap and also take that yellow secondary out. I'm just waiting for the right weekend to do it.


----------



## N2Otorious

If you wanna come up, we can knock it out... we can just hang out, have a BBQ or something...


----------



## filthyredneck

Gotta figure out how to talk the other half into that.... she doesnt know that I've got the gears and would be P.O'd at me if she knew I spent any more money on that bike. Not only that, but she knows its fixed right now and it wouldnt make any sense to her why we were tearing it apart lol.


----------



## N2Otorious

filthyredneck said:


> Gotta figure out how to talk the other half into that.... she doesnt know that I've got the gears and would be P.O'd at me if she knew I spent any more money on that bike. Not only that, but she knows its fixed right now and it wouldnt make any sense to her why we were tearing it apart lol.


Isn't it burning up belts, or now it is running sooo good that the belt is slipping, and will burn up if you don't do the gears... I have a set I could sell to you in front of her for like 10 bucks(If you mail them to me before you get here.). *wink, wink*


----------



## filthyredneck

:haha: Lmao! That might actually work. I wouldnt have to mail them....I could just throw em in my box of junk that I always carry around when I know I'm gonna be workin on the bike. But yeah, just tell her that you have a set......could even say you're givin em to me for the HL springs, she'd buy that.


----------



## N2Otorious

filthyredneck said:


> :haha: Lmao! That might actually work. I wouldnt have to mail them....I could just throw em in my box of junk that I always carry around when I know I'm gonna be workin on the bike. But yeah, just tell her that you have a set......could even say you're givin em to me for the HL springs, she'd buy that.


YEAH!!!!.. Make sure you tell me the story before you tell her... I wanna get it right..LOL


----------



## filthyredneck

Aight....I think something like what I said above would be just fine. Gotta make sure brad knows too though lol. Now all I gotta do is pick a weekend that works for all of us. Pretty much any one is good for me....just gotta set aside a little $$$.


----------



## N2Otorious

Sweet....

We'll send the women folk to town, while we work on your bike...


----------



## Made-In-TX

:haha: LMAO that cracks me up Filthy! But the truth is... I'd have to do the same thing! Haha. I may have a set lined up from a guy that is doing a reduction on his Teryx and if that all goes through then I'll be pickin 'em up for next to nothin! One question on this... what clutch springs would be best w/ the reduction? I've got almond primary and red secondary now.


----------



## walker

well notorious and filthy i'm on the same page broski's............ made in tx thats a really good question.. i have same set up except i got epi weights, so it may take some fine tuning but we should be fine with our set ups ... but we could always change out springs to give more top end back...


----------



## Made-In-TX

Cool cool. I'm wondering if taking out that stall would help everything with the gear reduction. Just have to play with it all once you get yours pinned back together I guess... :bigok:


----------



## byrd

hey guys have any of yall took pics so i can get a general idea of what it takes


----------



## N2Otorious

byrd said:


> hey guys have any of yall took pics so i can get a general idea of what it takes


Will be doing a full write-up after we get done...

I got the gear marking paste and a brush today, so we'll finish up soon.


----------



## byrd

N2Otorious said:


> Will be doing a full write-up after we get done...
> 
> I got the gear marking paste and a brush today, so we'll finish up soon.


Sounds great to me. Ill b waiting on that write up


----------



## walker

it will be detailed but it really isn't as bad as it sounds on a 1 to 10 scale i would give a 5 or 6 ...


----------



## byrd

Well difficulty isnt my enemy but time one the other hand lol


----------



## walker

you can't be busier than me maybe as busy but sometimes i work for days straight without seeing a bed


----------



## byrd

i been there. the company i work for has us a conex box setup with beds for the dive crew lol but i manage to find time for my brute. ive made a few midnight runs in my brute life on spur of the moment decisions. but i am curious to see what all this mod consist of. canb any of yall give me a round about time yall think the install took. plus i c that it was rated a 5 or 6 on a scale of 10 in difficulty so does that number pretain to mechanically challenged people lol


----------



## walker

yea i'm not a super mechanic by any means.. but getting better.. time line it could probably done in half a day if you turn your phone off..lol... there will be some tricks that notorious found to make swapping gears alittle easier ..


----------



## byrd

we all love tricks lol oh and i gota answer my ladies when they ring me!


----------



## N2Otorious

byrd said:


> we all love tricks lol oh and i gota answer my ladies when they ring me!


 Absence makes the heart grow fonder.

Yeah, I found a trick that makes it a snap... finish mine up tomorrow.. Brad, You in?


----------



## filthyredneck

Wish I could figure out a way to make it to Tyler with mine tomorrow.... got the other half talked into going, but she wants to come up there next weekend.


----------



## N2Otorious

filthyredneck said:


> Wish I could figure out a way to make it to Tyler with mine tomorrow.... got the other half talked into going, but she wants to come up there next weekend.


That's good... give me time to get mine right... we can do a time frame start to finish on yours...


----------



## walker

N2Otorious said:


> Absence makes the heart grow fonder.
> 
> Yeah, I found a trick that makes it a snap... finish mine up tomorrow.. Brad, You in?


about to head to the bat cave now for a little while before i have to go to work....


----------



## N2Otorious

walker said:


> about to head to the bat cave now for a little while before i have to go to work....


Wasn't that bad... setting the Micrometer is a real PITA thou...

Gears are in, and everything is buttoned up... need to add oil and a filter, and then get tires mounted on wheels...

Axles are coming out getting sent to mark for powder coating...


----------



## Made-In-TX

N2Otorious said:


> Wasn't that bad... setting the Micrometer is a real PITA thou...
> 
> Gears are in, and everything is buttoned up... need to add oil and a filter, and then get tires mounted on wheels...
> 
> Axles are coming out getting sent to mark for powder coating...


You mean to tell me that you really are going to be able to resist makin a test run on it??? You have WAY more will power than I do! :rockn:


----------



## N2Otorious

Made-In-TX said:


> You mean to tell me that you really are going to be able to resist makin a test run on it??? You have WAY more will power than I do! :rockn:


LOL...

I didn't say I wasn't gonna test it.. LOL


----------



## walker

mine are in got lucky stock shims were in tolerance ....


----------



## meangreen360

Sweet fellas! Waiting on feedback {patiently}


----------



## walker

mine is down for awhile getting plastics dipped and lift repowder coated and some other odd and ends coated too.. maybe we will get a ride together and i will let you do work on mine ..


----------



## meangreen360

Bring it on brotha. Always willing to help a brotha out.


----------



## N2Otorious

walker said:


> mine is down for awhile getting plastics dipped and lift repowder coated and some other odd and ends coated too.. maybe we will get a ride together and i will let you do work on mine ..


I'm thinking, we need to get your junk back together, and instead of Justin come up here, we go to hiis crib, kick the door in, swap his gears, eat his food, drink his beer, and go ride at his park... What'cha think?


----------



## meangreen360

Sounds like you have it all figured out!lol


----------



## filthyredneck

N2Otorious said:


> I'm thinking, we need to get your junk back together, and instead of Justin come up here, we go to hiis crib, kick the door in, swap his gears, eat his food, drink his beer, and go ride at his park... What'cha think?


 
Bring it on homies. I completely forgot about next weekend bein Turkey Day weekend till brad reminded me a couple hours ago. Let me know in advance if thats the plan though so I can make sure to actually have beer and food here lol. I'm eager to see what that reduction is gonna do for my brute (*besides make walker jealous LMAO!) 
....SO....Brad, you get them headlights hooked up yet buddy?


----------



## N2Otorious

filthyredneck said:


> Bring it on homies. I completely forgot about next weekend bein Turkey Day weekend till brad reminded me a couple hours ago. Let me know in advance if thats the plan though so I can make sure to actually have beer and food here lol. I'm eager to see what that reduction is gonna do for my brute (*besides make walker jealous LMAO!)
> ....SO....Brad, you get them headlights hooked up yet buddy?


Ohh wait, Brad and I decided we ain't swappin jack till you come up with some engine build part#s...


----------



## filthyredneck

Lmao! Fine, BE That Way! Meanies. 
Honestly, I havnt looked anymore. Dunno why you guys are so interested in my build though.... OH, and it doesnt sound the same now since its gettin the proper amound of fuel and I got the PC III hooked back up and using a different tune. Sounds more like a regular brute....JUST LOUD


----------



## N2Otorious

filthyredneck said:


> Lmao! Fine, BE That Way! Meanies.
> Honestly, I havnt looked anymore. Dunno why you guys are so interested in my build though.... OH, and it doesnt sound the same now since its gettin the proper amound of fuel and I got the PC III hooked back up and using a different tune. Sounds more like a regular brute....JUST LOUD


Hey My engine sounds like a regular brute too... Wanna swap?


----------



## filthyredneck

^Hmmm....do I get the Muzzy Pro? And the MSD ignition? I was looking at hours/miles while I was out on the brute.... Noticed that I had 146 hours and 346 miles at that particular moment.... It wore out now, you wouldnt want it lol. And plus it doesnt have a gear reduction....


----------



## N2Otorious

filthyredneck said:


> ^Hmmm....do I get the Muzzy Pro? And the MSD ignition? I was looking at hours/miles while I was out on the brute.... Noticed that I had 146 hours and 346 miles at that particular moment.... It wore out now, you wouldnt want it lol. And plus it doesnt have a gear reduction....


:bigeyes: I n that case, you should just give it to me. 

and sure.... I'm thinking about going twin exhaust..... on the rack...


----------



## Dawg2500HD

N2Otorious said:


> :bigeyes: I n that case, you should just give it to me.
> 
> and sure.... I'm thinking about going twin exhaust..... on the rack...


Why does yours and Walkers screen names say you are banned?


----------



## meangreen360

^All I can say is wow!


----------



## Brute650i

This is out of my hands but they will be back in just a few days. .


----------



## Dawg2500HD

meangreen360 said:


> ^All I can say is wow!


What?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ talked to brad (walker) yesterday and he told me he would be back in a few days (2 weeks). 

Long story short- couple people probably said something they felt was right, but others didnt agree. They (walker & n20torious) should be back here in a few days and hopefully this will all pass. Hate to see great members get upset over some chit and then not come back; which i definitely hope is not what happens in this case...

Back on topic: Brad told me he still has the red secondary in right now, but was leaning towards swapping it for the lime green secondary. He said the high gear is more like low now, and the low is like a "granny super low!!" lol should be able to do work fo' sho'!!!!!!


----------



## trailmaker

Yesterday morning I was reading the thread where all this was going down and before i could get to page 4 thread was deleted. So must of gotten pretty hot for it to have been deleted. 

Thats to bad it got to that point.

Hope they come back half the posts i seem to read are from those guys...


----------



## Brute650i

N2O can come back whenever he likes. Walker will be back 11/27. 

If anyone talks to N2O tell him to contact me please. 


I am looking forward to hearing a review on the gears. Not something I would do but would be great for the big tires and creepin through the muck


----------



## Polaris425

A. It wasnt deleted. It was moved into the admin section. 

B. Deal is, people were banned for being disrespectful, not neccisarily for that post. One person started some crap and he pulled some good guys down in the hole with him... sucks it had to happen that way but it did. Instead of jumping on his bus in that thread they should have taken the matter up with me personally via email or PM (like I asked) but they chose to just blab all out in public, and now, consequences are....... Well, you see.


C. N20 is actually not banned. 

D. So, this right here, should be the VERY LAST thing said about it. I dont want to see any more posts. Period. From Anyone. Got a problem, Pm me, and we'll talk about it.


----------



## Made-In-TX

N2Otorious said:


> LOL...
> 
> I didn't say I wasn't gonna test it.. LOL


LMAO Now that's what I wanna hear!!! :rockn:


----------



## LM83

filthyredneck said:


> Lmao! Fine, BE That Way! Meanies.
> Honestly, I havnt looked anymore. Dunno why you guys are so interested in my build though.... OH, and it doesnt sound the same now since its gettin the proper amound of fuel and I got the PC III hooked back up and using a different tune. Sounds more like a regular brute....JUST LOUD


 Well thats depressing. It sounded wicked before, change it back lol


----------



## JFred

camo650 said:


> Yes it does. Yes the Teryx gears will fit. These gears will fit Prairie 650's, and 700's, Brute 650 SRA's, Brute 750i's, and 650i's, KFX 700's, and Artic Cat V2 650's.
> 
> These all came with a 12-20 bevel gear set. The Teryx has a 11-21 bevel gear set.


I know this is an OLD thread... but I just wanted to give a heads up to anyone trying to put this reduction in a Arctic V2 or Prairie. 


There are notable differences in the Output shafts of the Teryx/Brute Force, the Prairie and the Arctic Cat. Each of them have different output splines, but the Prairie and the Arctic Cat have a different gear set up on the shafts altogether.

Here are the internals for the Prairie and the Arctic Cat:









And here for the Brute Force/Teryx:










To make this reduction work in a Prairie or an Arctic Cat, you'll need to press the Teryx gear on the shaft (it's a tight fit), and weld it accordingly. Just don't weld it until you are sure you have enough room to set backlash. In other words, press it on, do the shimming, and then weld it. Other than that, it's easy.

This is what I did with my Arctic Cat V2.


----------



## bama450

well fixing to put the GR in my brute next weekend, I already have maroon primary and yellow secondary which turns the 32 backs pretty good, but not as good as I want, I ride thick mud a lot, so this would be ideal for me, gonna put it in bext week in time for a ride at Boggs and Boulders on labor day weekend


----------

